# FS: 2 Rena Cal 300 Watt Heaters



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

rena 300 W heaters (1 left)

$20


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt! prices obo. just want them gone by next weekend.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$18 each.

OR

$30 for both.


just want them gone.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check PM, i'll take one of em =) Sorry for the first PM though!


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

lol i pm'd for one a few minutes before you so


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Nice =) now we can both grab one!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

one sold. one left.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

awww man! You should of told me! I would of grabbed the other one as well!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$15. come pick up.


----------



## v.bow (Apr 22, 2010)

sold yet? i can pick up today. working?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heater works perfectly fine. just took it out of my sump. still for sale


----------

